# Starblazer gets a new sink unit: a bit of DIY.



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

Having spent several years looking for the 'perfect' motorhome we eventually found and bought it last August. One of the requirements was a good kitchen work area and a sink with draining board. 

After a couple of trips away we decided that the sink/drainer fitted to the Starblazer was slightly less than satisfactory in use and we started to look for an alternative that would fit the space. Much googling and careful measuring occurred and a good staring at the unit in a friend's self build which we liked, but decided it would be too difficult to fit, resulted in a decision to buy a SMEV as fitted in our Renault Master Spectra. 

The original unit in the Starblazer, a Thetford Spinflo, was very easy to remove, just being held by four screws through the top and even the flexible waste pipe just pulled off, not being retained with a clip: it is now! The photo' is taken just after removal started. The corner panel where the loose sockets are, will be removed for access and may have to be modified for the sink to fit but it wasn't necessary, the new sink just squeezing in to the space. The corner panel was a nightmare to remove as it was fitted to the upright panel before installation. I had to get my hand and a screwdriver in through the small hole where the Combitronic panel fitted and undo invisible screws. 

I had never used a router. I borrowed my son's and spent some time experimenting on a piece of old worktop. The picture shows the existing hole and the first tentative router cut. There would be many more and some use of the jigsaw. 

The SMEV sink is fitted by clamps underneath and there is very small flange on the sink which means there is very little difference between the hole being perfect and being disastrously too large! This method of fitting also means the fitter has to be a contortionist and many hours it seemed, were spent struggling inside the confines of the cupboards not being able to see anything or reach anything at times and suffering many dents in my forehead in the shape of a clamp bracket and the sink was removed and refitted numerous times to very slightly trim the hole edges for the clamps to fit properly. Now I know why the builders of my Renault Spectra used four crosshead screws through the top of the sink, instead of the clamps. 

Eventually after lots of pain, frustration and swearing, the new sink unit was satisfactorily fitted: well worth the trouble.  

Photo's below and in next post. 

Harvey


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

More pictures.


----------



## Waleem (Nov 1, 2006)

Sorry-daft question. The sink looks VERY similar to the original-in what way is it better ?


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

Waleem said:


> Sorry-daft question. The sink looks VERY similar to the original-in what way is it better ?


Not a daft question: only to be expected .... I thought no-one would ask! 

The draining board on the new one is bigger but more importantly it slopes so that if you pour water on it, the water runs down into the sink but on the Spinflo it doesn't and it doesn't! :?

Harvey


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

I would have bought some higher leveling ramps...     



Richard...


----------



## Waleem (Nov 1, 2006)

Nice job Harvey!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I like Richards approach, lateral to say the least, just when I needed a chuckle,


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

:lol: Well done Harvey  --- It looks about 4 ins bigger to me :wink: but why the router? The jigsaw would have done it all :lol: (admittedly not as neat a cut,but unseen ) and you could have possibly cut the corner from underneath without having to take off the cupboard. Well done again :lol: 
terry


----------



## MaxandPaddy (Mar 18, 2006)

Hi Harvey,
As a fellow Starbazer owner we do love the generous worktop space in the kitchen!
You have done a lovely job and it is good to know if we need to make any changed to the kitchen or replace the oven it can be done!
The only niggle we have with the kitchen is that if you are not perfectly level the water runs off the draining board and gathers around the electrical socket 8O !
I bought a cat litter tray and put that on drainer which now prevents any water running off!
I shall have to watch out though that no passing pussy cats drop in to relieve themselves!
val


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

Kev_Behr said:


> I like Richards approach, lateral to say the least, just when I needed a chuckle,


Ah yes! but you see; if you do that, then when you use the shower, the water runs away from the drain hole ........ nothing like doing it right 

H


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

MaxandPaddy said:


> The only niggle we have with the kitchen is that if you are not perfectly level the water runs off the draining board and gathers around the electrical socket 8O !
> 
> val


Exactly! I have a fix for that ..... see above 

H


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

maddie said:


> :lol: Well done Harvey  --- It looks about 4 ins bigger to me :wink: but why the router? The jigsaw would have done it all :lol: (admittedly not as neat a cut,but unseen ) and you could have possibly cut the corner from underneath without having to take off the cupboard. Well done again :lol:
> terry


Well, 4 inches is 4 inches; that's about half as big as.... well, anyway,,,,, the use of the router was actually to cut slots for the right angled sink flange to sit in: I didn't need to actually make the hole bigger. I didn't remove any cupboards; I just had to climb in them  .... Oh I see what you mean; not have to remove the corner socket panel? That was just so much *fun*. 

H


----------

